# Karmapolice's Cork tree fern only tank.



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

(Build progress with lots of pictures)
Here is my latest build for my 4 E. anthonyi Zarayunga group.
This is a 10gallon vert. tank I have done a simpler...or at least an easier background than my previous build. 

Here we go ( I'm really sorry for the sideways pictures)
*if anyone knows how to fix this in photobucket please let me know how*

Using 'Great Stuff', I foamed the background of my tank while laying it on its back and placed two rounded cork bark panels on the foam. (I tried to angle it slightly so it wouldn't be totally vertical and would have the slant of a tree) I also used a cheese gratter and gratted some cork bark , siliconed in between the two panels and filled the space with cork bark grounds.









Carved out the excess foam once cured

















Using small cork rounds, I cut them diagonally in half with a hacksaw 

















Found the design I could live with, for the most part.









Blacked out the walls with silicone and attached the halved cork rounds and then covered in peat moss.









Physical construction complete









Added some ABG mix and leaf litter to get the party started









Let me know what you guys think, and if you have any questions.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good!
By the way, that is cork bark. Tree fern panel is a different product, that is typically used in a similar fashion. Tree fern panel looks like this.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

haha yes, I see the misunderstanding. I guess a better title for this tank would be: fern only, cork tree tank (or just better punctuation with) cork tree, fern only tank. 

I have the tank filled with all the micro ferns I could get my hands on. So if the mods allow me, I can tweak the title.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahh, now I get it. You're holding out on us! Let's see the ferns!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Ahh, now I get it. You're holding out on us! Let's see the ferns!


Muahahaha, indeed I am holding out. I want to get some more grow time in before I post any finals pics. but I will post some newly planted shots in the near future.


----------



## Rasmus (Sep 13, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## DendroDarts (Jan 13, 2013)

Subscribed!
Mario


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice looking. will love to see the updates with it grown in.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I have added a small drip wall. I had drilled two holes in the bottom of the back wall, one for a drainage spout and another for the intake line for the pump. I also had drilled two in the top (one is currently siliconed shut incase I want to add a misting system. and the other is the output for the drip wall which comes out two spots in the top of the tank.

I have finished a top for the tank also which houses a nice Jungle Dawn 7watt spot from LYR (some pics below have the old light in them) I also have the walls lined with tin foil to add some extra light around the edges on the top of the tank, since the spot light misses it.
The top also houses two cpu fan which circulate air through drilled holes in the top (covered in mosquito netting mesh) The space which the air circulates outside the tank in the top has the walls coated in silicone to prevent mold.









I have mounted some of the 'Native Pods' from Dart Shack along the background and have a trumpet pod along with a monkey pod on the floor of the tank.
I now have some sea grape leaves on the floor of the tank.

Here are some shots with it planted.
You guys can help correct me or Identify some of the ferns since I've been bad and haven't kept track of what they are.

I have a Microgramma vaccinifolia and and unknown Microgramma in the tank also, just no good pictures of them and having a hard time getting some growth on them.

microsorum linguiforme(Top), Microgramma piloselloides(middle) and Microgramma piloselloides(bottom)










davallia repens










Lemmaphyllum microphyllum










pyrrosia nummularifolia(right) and Bolbitis heteroclita(middle)










Hitchhiker/weed fern and camouflaged canister attached by magnets on outside








outside magnets (I have now glued a bar across them for easier handling)









Here come the blurry tank shots (sorry)

Java fern(Bottom left) and Unknown aquatic fern(Bottom right)








java moss top middle




















And My favorite shot so far of the tank.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think your unknown aquatic fern may be a Trichomanes. I can't tell how thick the leaves are, nor if they contain trichina.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I like it a lot! Very well done!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

theroc1217 said:


> I think your unknown aquatic fern may be a Trichomanes. I can't tell how thick the leaves are, nor if they contain trichina.


This fern isn't doing too hot, not sure if its a transition thing or more because this fern was meant to be completely submerged. As for the ID, the leaves are pretty thin, possibly trichomanes javanicum from your suggestion. Trichina? not familiar with that, looked up, you talking about some sort of nematode worm?

Either way I am open for suggestions on a (more exotic) terrestrial fern that I could plant in the bottom of this tank, to either replace the unknown or the java fern.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I meant to say "trichomes." They're the little hairs that gave the genera their name. They grow above water but the leaves need to be constantly wet.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

KarmaPolice said:


> Either way I am open for suggestions on a (more exotic) terrestrial fern that I could plant in the bottom of this tank, to either replace the unknown or the java fern.


You could get a very nice Maidenhair (Adiantum), or a Hemionitis. Additionally, Marsilea or Pilularia both grow well in very wet conditions, and have a very unusual form.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I actually do have a Hemionitis arifolia in my other tank which took a while to sync up with its conditions. Not sure about the Adiantum, I haven't found too many different ones that I like and are different than the traditional maidenhair but probably haven't been looking hard enough.
I do like the wet condition Marsilea and Pilularia, now I just need to find someone who has them and maybe some others that I don't have yet and willing to part with some cuttings.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Marsilea can be found on eBay. I may have access to some Pilularia I can sell you once it gets warmer here. I'm up in MN. Maybe you could fin some down south.

Edit: and by wet, I mean they usually grow in a bog or lake.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

How is your tank growing out?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What do you think about Asplenium trichomanes?


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Tank and its inhabitants are doing very well actually. Here are some pics I snapped with my phone.

microsorum linguiforme doing well finally and growing across teh top of the tank.










Lemmaphyllum microphyllum (below) grew like crazy initially, then ran out of space on that protruding cork branch.
I believe the (top) fern is Pecluna Pectinata* or something close to that, just placed it in the tank, I hope it does well.









Here are some others I dont have the names readily available for:
newly added:








newly added:








New mushrooms popping up since I turned off the fans in the tank to keep the humidity a little higher for some of the ferns ive added.








































FTS


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great choices of mini ferns!!!!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Jason. I'm really enjoying this fern only style, at least for a smaller tank like this. I will always be looking for additional ferns for this and other tanks. Can never have too many


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*KarmaPolice: Update*

I figured I would snap some pictures of this tank too when updating another thread.









Don't ask me how it happened, Google+ decided to create this








Tank floor, browsing around for some microfauna.

























Love how that fern is growing up the film canister








FTS









Oops, how did a non fern get into the tank 
Needed something on the wall, hopefully it takes off or I can somehow get the small fern on the left 'branch' to start growing on that wall. 









A lot of things have been moved around, and more than I care to admit have died or had to be removed. I have turned off the back wall drip feature, I couldn't control the flow well enough to leave it on all the time so I've closed up the holes in the back. Not sure what happened to the M. Linguiforme* but those got a little fried up top, but my hand misting should be better now.

Enjoy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: KarmaPolice: Update*

Nice! Google automatically does that with pictures that 'look similar' .. it's pretty neat if you take a sequence of shots on the same area and you capture subtle movements like you did there.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Good to know, I'll have to play around with it in the future and get some cool animations from Google's collaboration of pictures.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice! I really like the natural look of your viv. And what about frogs? Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*Sale: Karmapolice's Cork tree fern only tank.*

Looks like I will be unfortunately getting out of the hobby and will be looking to sell this tank. Sale thread can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/225353-karmapolces-getting-out-trade-sale-frogs-tanks-plants-more.html

Here are some quick cell phone photos I have taken to show the most recent progression of this tank:




























This was probably my favorite tank with the simple cork panel build and only using micro ferns I think it came out really well. Now that I'm selling the tank and frogs I hope that someone can maintain the tank a little better and spruce it back up.


----------

